# Rotel RMB-1575 Review



## recruit

*Introduction*

Now I have owned this amp for quite some time now so have had plenty of time to play and listen to how this power amp performs, just some back ground to what I have owned in the past, I have owned quite a few Power amps which include the Lexicon LX7 / Meridian G55 and Parasound A51 & A52 also a few high end Integrated AV amps and more or less settled on an all in one solution previously as I felt that the performance gains were minimal when running the speakers that I own, which are M&K S150THX speakers and crossed over at standard THX recommendation of 80Hz, so all the low end is taken care of by the sub, this takes a lot strain away from the amp and therefore THXUltra2 spec AV amps have no problems powering them, and this has worked well with great results and superb movie performance, but since the new higher resolution formats have been released there is more benefit from owning a good power amp IMO.

*First Impressions*

The new Rotel RMB-1575 comes in 2 finishes Black and Silver with black being my preferred colour, as in most Home Cinemas black can disappear when dark much easier, although the silver is a lovely finish too, and if you have your kit is on show then it certainly does do justice to your system and credibility on looks, the only negative point on the looks is the power button which has a seriously bright blue halo affect light around it and when on it can be quite distracting, I think this will annoy quite a few people with light controlled rooms, this is just a small negative point though and can be resolved by covering the button or hiding away in the AV rack, the rest of the amp is finished to a very high standard and certainly looks high end.

What also is good with these newer Class D amps is the fact that they run extremely cool and that is even after continuous use, with it barely feeling warm to the touch.

















Power wise this amp has huge amounts and is rated at 250watts into 8ohms and a staggeringly high 500watts into 4ohms, and considering its weight is quite hard to comprehend as usually for this sort of power you are looking at 30kg plus!

The amp comes in at a relatively low weight of 11kg which for amps is featherweight compared to others, I have owned Lexicon and Parasound in the past and they are very heavy compared to the Rotel, the reason for such light weight is down to this amp being class D which is also known to some as Digital.








*Connections and ease of Use*

At the back of the unit you get unbalanced connections and a 12v trigger switch so can be linked with a processor to power on, they have omitted balanced connections and this obviously keeps costs down but tbh I do not see this as a problem as most connections are RCA anyway and only really require balanced when long runs are required, the binding posts are of high quality and gold plated connectors are used for them and the RCA too.

*Music and Movies Performance*

Moving on swiftly to the most important part and that is the audio performance of the 1575, I have a lot of material for use and also quite a few sources to play with, BD and DVD is taken care of by the superb Oppo BDP83 and this is considered by many as a reference player which also is the first universal player and SACD / DVD-Audio can be played too, I own lots of these with preference being DVD-Audio for audio playback and also CD, I am using an HTPC for movie use too but can only use LPCM and standard DD & DTS on the HTPC, I am now using the new Arcam FMJ AV888 as my processor (previously using an Onkyo 905 as a processor) and it can handle all the new HD audio formats and also SACD & DVD-Audio via LPCM and the usual vanilla flavours DD + DTS.

The Arcam review can be found  here  and is an impressive processor which is reference for both movies and music, what I can say about the Rotel is that it is a very neutral sounding amp and does not add or take anything away from the incoming signal, it just allows amplification and by goodness does it have power and takes grip of my M&K's with lightning speed stop and starting on a dime, dynamics are fantastic and I find it to be an excellent partner for my existing equipment.

I listen to a lot of music especially lately and with the Higher resolution DVD-A and SACD the power shines through as the higher sampling rates allow for greater dynamics, a great example is Simple Minds Album "Once upon a time" which is superb and gives the amp and speakers a good work out, but it is also great when listening to more subtle tracks and Joni Mitchel "Both Sides Now" is another good recording on DVD-A to allow the quality of the Arcam and Rotel combo to shine through.

A favourite SACD of mine is Roger Waters The Wall - Live in Berlin, and is a great of example of SACD recorded and mixed well, yet again the Rotel pounds out the music with aplomb and controls the speakers with a vice like grip.

Movies is a similar story and does not leave you wanting, the new HD formats Dolby True HD and DTS HD MA are the ideal codecs for good pre/pros as the higher bit rates allow for greater dynamics in movie soundtracks, Bolt the new Disney film has an excellent mix and the soundstage that my Arcam and Rotel combo create is huge with greater attack and the opening scene is one of the best of any of the new Disney films to date.

My favourite BD discs though at the moment are the Transformers movies 1 & 2 which are incredible sound moments if you ever want to see what a good setup is capable of, also the Batman movie The Dark Knight gives an outstanding show of how an action movie should sound. 

*Final Thoughts and Conclusion*

Out of the many amp combinations I have tried over the years I would say that the new Rotel RMB-1575 is just as good if not better than some and allows the movies and music soundtracks to be played at very high levels with relative ease due to the huge amounts of power on tap. It is also has the advantage of running extremely cool to the touch being class D and in this day and age where people are more conscious of the power we consume and how it affects global warming this is a very energy efficient amp and this will please the greener parties out there.

I have no reservations in recommending this amp and at $2,799 it is a bargain!

 *Here is another Review of the Rotel RMB-1575 at Home Theater Review*


----------



## recruit

*Re: Rotel RMB-1575 Review Specs*

*Model RMB-1575 *

*Power Output*
All channels driven 250 Watts x 5ch (20-20 kHz, 0.03% THD, 8 ohms)
500 watts x 5ch (20-20 kHz, 0.03% THD, 4 ohms) 
THD (20-20,000Hz) 8 ohms, all channels driven 
< 0.03%

*IM Distortion *
< 0.03%

*Damping Factor (8 ohms)*
400

*Gain*
27.1dB
*
Input Sens. / Impedance*
1.5 V / 8.3 k ohms

*Frequency Response (+/-1 dB)*
10 - 80 kHz (+3dB)

*S/N Ratio (IHF A)* 109 dB

*Power Consumption*
600 Watts
*
Dimensions (W x H x D) mm*
431 x 144 x 407 mm

*Dimensions (W x H x D) in.*
17 x 5 5/8 x 16 in

*Front Panel Height*
3U / 132.6mm / 5 2/8 in

*Weight (net)*
11 kg, lb.


----------



## Jon Liu

Very nice review, John! I like Rotel equipment a lot and they were one of top choices when I was looking into amplifiers.


----------



## recruit

Thanks Jon, it really is a nice amp and I have had it for a little while now but it works so well in my system, considering its price point it really does deliver


----------



## Bob_99

As previously mentioned, very nice review. I didn't realize Rotel equipment was priced so reasonably. In the past I always found it to be way beyond my price range. 

I have read in the past objections to class D amps for music but it sounds like it's not an issue. I guess the technology has really improved.

Thanks.

Bob


----------



## recruit

Hi Bob, yes it works extremely well and I also know of someone else who powers his B&W 803D in a 5.1 setup with great results, like I said it is neutral and allows the quality of my processor to shine through not colouring the sound at all...

It uses ICE modules in particular 2x ICEpower500ASP and 3x ICEpower500A modules...

http://www.icepower.bang-olufsen.com/en/solutions/speaker/A_SERIES


----------



## Jon Liu

There seems to still be quite a bit of controversy with ICEPower in general. Back about 10 years ago, they really weren't very good for full frequency usage. ICE was primarily used for subwoofer ams and was especially popular among car audio enthusiasts. Technology has improved quite a bit now that they are fully capable of full frequency spectrum reproduction, though and while many still argue their sound quality, I can say that I honestly don't care what people say. ICE amps really sound amazing to me. My D-Sonic amp really serves me well and I cannot express how cheap they are for the amount of power they output to the speaker. Problems musically? Absolutely not. It certainly is a lot more musical sounding than my previous amplifier, the Emotiva MPS-2. The top end has more noticeable detail yet is not as harsh sounding. The midrange and low end both have more impact and resolve more texture as well. The amplifier opened up the sound stage quite a bit, too, and also improved on the three-dimensional depth of the sound.

Again, I urge people to listen to ICE amps and see what they think of them personally. For me, I am sold on the technology. On top of the sound quality I've experienced, it's also nice to know that they are so incredibly efficient, power consumption-wise.


----------



## recruit

Could not agree more Jon


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
John, another stellar review. You really are an excellent writer and reviewer and truly an asset to our Forum.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> John, another stellar review. You really are an excellent writer and reviewer and truly an asset to our Forum.
> Cheers,
> JJ


Many thanks JJ :T It is a pleasure to be part of this great forum


----------



## Bob_99

Thanks John and Jon for filling in more details regarding the technology. I am definitely going to look into this amp as a replacement for my Outlaw.

Bob


----------



## recruit

I was pleasantly suprised when I first listened to this amp Bob, I have had experience of subs using Digital amps but never multi channel amps and the Rotel is a star performer, another amp also worth looking at is the NHT Power5 amp which also uses ICE technology and has had some very good feedback.


----------



## Jon Liu

NHT and Rotel are great suggestions.

Less-known brands to look at are PS-Audio, Wyred4Sound, D-Sonic as well. There isn't too much variance between ICE power modules. I know that Wyred4Sound specifically is one company that alters the module just a bit, though. I don't remember the modificiations that they make to the modules, but you can probably find that information on their website. Most other companies just put the ICE power modules into their own specific chassis untouched.


----------



## Bob_99

Again, John and Jon thanks for the additional information. I located a store not too far away and plan on listening to the Rotel next week. I will also check out the other brands mentioned. I didn't realize there were that many class D amps on the market. 

Bob


----------



## recruit

Bob_99 said:


> Again, John and Jon thanks for the additional information. I located a store not too far away and plan on listening to the Rotel next week. I will also check out the other brands mentioned. I didn't realize there were that many class D amps on the market.
> 
> Bob


Have fun next week Bob and let us know what you think about the Rotel and any other Class D amp you can get to listen to?


----------



## Lordoftherings

Cool review John. :T

* I recently read another review on this same very amp, and it was also very positive.

** My only distress, is at the price. At $2,799, I personally don't call it a bargain.
I guess it all depends on each one's point of view.
For that same amount of money, I'll go with a combination of Emotiva amps and a high-end SVS sub as a Bonus.
Remember, this is just my opinion.


----------



## recruit

Thanks Bob :T my comment with it being a bargain comes from comparisons of other amps that are considerably more than what the Rotel costs...


----------



## Bob_99

Also, there are not a lot of amps that will deliver 500 watts into 4 ohms at that price level. But Bob makes a very good point and that's why recommending home theater equipment to another person is very tricky. If you think about it for a minute, here are what affects an individual's choice:

1) Source. Everyone listens to different things. How well is the source made in terms of acoustics?
2) Environment. Everyone is going to be listening in a different environment. How good or bad is it?
3) Speakers. Everyone has an opinion on speakers they like and dislike. Also, how well does the speaker fit into the environment?
4) Electronics. How good are the electronics driving the speakers?
5) Hearing. While most people have 'normal' hearing, some have issues at certain frequencies. Plus people like their music/sound certains ways (maybe a lot of bass or softer mids, etc).
and finally, the point that you touch upon
6) How much money does one put into all of it? I definitely think that there is a line to cross where the price increase does not yield enough improvement in the sound (to an individual) that warrants the extra cost.

I think the trap in this hobby is that once you hear good sound, you always are trying to see how much you can improve it and then you start buying into the advertising.

I want to look into the Rotel because I'm driving 4 ohm speakers and would like some headroom. Plus I'm interested to see if it does provide a better sound.

Anyway, this is how I see it and I'm sure there are other points of views.

Thanks all.

Bob


----------



## recruit

Very true Bob and there is so many variables when choosing equipment, the biggest upgrade in SQ that I have made was buying the Arcam AV888 which has made a massive difference for both movie and music viewing/listening pleasure, the Rotel just slots in nicely but that may not always be the case for everyone, dependant on Room/Source Equipment/Preamp/Speakers...but it is good to have available reviews for comparisons and equipment used to then base what you may or may not require, one thing the Rotel has is plenty of power when needed....


----------



## Bob_99

John,

I finally got around to listening to the RMB-1575 and it is everything that you say it is. The people in the store were even good enough to hook up speakers that came close to my LSi15 and have offered to let me take it home over a weekend so I can listen to it on my setup. I'll move forward with that in the very near future.

In the meantime, I updated my pre-pro from the Outlaw 990 to the Onkyo 5507 and should be receiving it on Saturday. The Arcam was just way out of my league. Also looking very hard at the Pioneer 141 plasma display but have to make a very quick decision as they are vanishing fast. Busy time.

Thanks again for the review.
Bob


----------



## recruit

That's great to hear bob, and Rotel really have excelled with this poweramp :T

I look forward to your thoughts on the new Onkyo


----------



## Jon Liu

Bob, side note, I would snatch up one of the Pioneer Elite 141's if you get a the chance. I love my 151. The Pioneer Elites are among the best televisions I've ever seen.


----------



## Sapper

Hi

My first post here....

I have just invested in the Arcam AV9 and P second hand...

I would be interested in hearing your thoguhts of the Onkyo 5507 Processor to replace the AV9 possibly

So when you get your toy please keep us all informed!

Adrian


----------



## recruit

Hey Adrian, nice to see you here so welcome to the Shack :T


----------



## Sapper

recruit said:


> Hey Adrian, nice to see you here so welcome to the Shack :T


Cheers Recruit much appreciated...

Too many forums to track though...

Still enjoying the AV888?


----------



## recruit

Yep, the AV888 is getting plenty of use, not just movies but plenty of music too :T


----------



## Lordoftherings

Just want to give my input.

Bob, I think the Rotel RMB-1575 is an excellent amp, no doubt about that.
Here's another positive review on it:
* http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/power-amplifiers/713-rotel-rmb-1575-five-channel-full

Now, from my way of thinking; for that same amount ($2,796 vs $2,799), I could get four (4) Emotiva XPA-2 power amplifiers, which makes a total of eight (8) power amps (three more than the Rotel), and with the same power ratings. The total weight of four of these is 300 lbs though!  ...Versus only 24 lbs for the Rotel.

The Emotiva XPA-2 is on sale now for only $699. -> http://emotiva.com/xpa2.shtm
And if you want five power amps, as in the Rotel, you simply add the Emotiva XPA-3 for only an additional $519. 
-> http://emotiva.com/xpa3.shtm

Total cost for the XPA-2 & XPA3 = $1,218. You're still left with $1,581 than you can put towards one of the best subwoofer available on the market, or split the money towards two of them; like the excellent SVS subs, or other high quality brands.

Here's a review of the Emotiva XPA-2 power amp from the same site:
* http://www.hometheaterhifi.com/power-amplifiers/496-a-secrets-power-amplifier-review.html

I'm not quite sure Bob how much power you truly need in your room, but another very economic solution is the Emotiva XPA-5 power amp for only $699, that's it. -> http://emotiva.com/xpa5.shtm

Like I said at the beginning of this post, just wanted to add my thought. onder: :cowboy:
... So, one can consider the great savings... :dollarsign: ... And still get a lot for his money. :cha-ching:

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## Bob_99

Jon Liu said:


> Bob, side note, I would snatch up one of the Pioneer Elite 141's if you get a the chance. I love my 151. The Pioneer Elites are among the best televisions I've ever seen.


I admit that I have been sitting on the fence with this decision. My hesitation is in the fact that the technology is two years old and Panasonic will in all probability incorporate the Kuro technology in the 2010 models (and hopefully for less money). I can be pushed off the fence however. I'll start a new thread so as to not hijack this one.

LordoftheRings,

:bigsmile:

You have a lot of very good points and thank you for your input as it really helps me in my thought process and reminds me to look at all options. I would say though that my Outlaw 7500 amp is also very good and I already am questioning as to whether I need to upgrade :spend:. I hopefully will answer that when I bring the Rotel home and get a chance to see what it does on my system. As for multiple amps, the issue is powering them. One reason that I'm looking at the class D is for the efficiency. Also, after hearing the Rotel, the clarity was simply amazing and again, I look forward to seeing if it does the same to my setup. There is no question in my mind though that the web base products like SVS, Outlaw, Oppo and Emotiva give exceptional value for the money and I always check their products first.
Unfortunately, sometimes they don't bring things out in a timely manner. I've been waiting for SVS to bring out their LTS line for quite some time and for Outlaw to come out with the 997 (gave up on that one - :sad

Thanks everyone for all the input and I will start a new thread as soon as I have something to say regarding the Onkyo.

Bob


----------



## Lordoftherings

Which Onkyo Bob? 

* By the way Bob, I know a think or two about Onkyo... :bigsmile:


----------



## recruit

Lordoftherings said:


> Which Onkyo Bob?
> 
> * By the way Bob, I know a think or two about Onkyo... :bigsmile:





Bob_99 said:


> In the meantime, I updated my pre-pro from the Outlaw 990 to the Onkyo 5507 and should be receiving it on Saturday. The Arcam was just way out of my league. Also looking very hard at the Pioneer 141 plasma display but have to make a very quick decision as they are vanishing fast. Busy time.


:bigsmile:


----------



## Jon Liu

Bob, I highly doubt that Panasonic is going to incorporate the Kuro technology into their televisions. Pioneer is still their own company and while they are not going to make televisions anymore (for the time being), I don't think they are selling off their technology. So I think their "secret ingredient" is probably still kept safe and sound. Anyway, I'll look for your other thread so we can officially drop this back to the Rotel review! 

Edit: I think I was wrong... Panasonic bought the Kuro tech?


----------



## Lordoftherings

recruit said:


> :bigsmile:


Lol, Thanks John. That's what happens when you don't take the time to go back... I sure didn't in this case. :rolleyesno:


----------



## Lordoftherings

Jon Liu said:


> Bob, I highly doubt that Panasonic is going to incorporate the Kuro technology into their televisions. Pioneer is still their own company and while they are not going to make televisions anymore (for the time being), I don't think they are selling off their technology. So I think their "secret ingredient" is probably still kept safe and sound. Anyway, I'll look for your other thread so we can officially drop this back to the Rotel review!
> 
> Edit: I think I was wrong... Panasonic bought the Kuro tech?


:sad2: :no: :crying: :gah: :sob: opssign:  :dontknow: :blink: :unbelievable: :yay2: :hail: :jump: :woohoo:   :highfive:

So much emotion from this post, I just dunno what happened anynore...  :huh: :rubeyes:


----------



## Jon Liu

Yeah, sad day for me.... but, good day also because that means someone else will pick up the technology and utilize it!!


----------



## Lordoftherings

Can't let a good technology go by the seaside. Panny will raise the bar eventually with Pioneer's help.


----------



## recruit

I wonder how well the new 3D panels will do, look forward to seeing one in action as of yet I have not seen any but I know they have been demonstrating them at shows...


----------



## Lordoftherings

Yes, me too John. I've been reading a lot from many sources, it sure grabs my attention.

Hey, just found this recently about HDMI version 1.4. You might have to use Google Toolbar Translation feature for this.
* http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2008/hdmi_versions.shtml

That's what we will need for support of 4K x 2K resolution, and extensive 3D support, and more...

And as a little bonus, because you're a nice guy, here's something simple, entitled:
"From Hi to Multi - The Path to Good Sound"
* http://www.areadvd.de/hardware/2009/guter_sound.shtml

Cheers,
Bob


----------



## romazicon

Hello all, I am new to this forum and to this thread. I appreciate the fine review of the RMB-1575, John, and it supports much of what I have read elsewhere. I will be auditioning this amp soon and will formulate my own impressions but I am curious about why you chose the RMB-1575 over Arcam's own P777.

Thanks.


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
Welcome to HomeTheaterShack Romaz. I believe John already owned the Rotel prior to the release of the P777, but I could be wrong. Excellent question.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Hi romaz, JJ is absolutely right in that I already owned the 1575 when I bought the AV888, it works amazingly well and my system has a great synergy that gives me real satisfaction in my listening of music and movies, the 1575 has tremendous power and will play to levels where I have to back off through my own fear and not that the amp is straining as it just sounds effortless, an excellent product from Rotel


----------



## romazicon

Thanks for your replies, John and JJ. I have heard the 1575 with Rotel's FSP-1570 pre-pro at my dealer's showroom and it sounded wonderful. It also compared very well to Marantz's separates although I like how the 1575 runs cooler and utilizes less power when idle. I will have the opportunity to audition the 1575 for the first time in my home later this week (using my current Denon AVR4806 as my pre-pro). I have a large great room that I use to screen movies (20'x40' with 16 foot ceilings) and I am confident this amp will sufficiently power my theater but I have decided to withhold any purchase decision until I've also had a chance to audition the Arcam AVR500 (I believe we have discussed this on another thread and so thank you for your advice there as well).


----------



## Lordoftherings

Hey Romaz, have you also consider the Arcam FMJ AVR600?

* I really believe that in your HUGE room, it would be the perfect partner.

Bob


----------



## romazicon

Bob, my purpose for targeting the AVR500 was that its streamlined feature set suited my simpler needs better and I had no qualms diverting the money saved to other areas. I also wasn't sure a difference of 20 watts between the 2 units would make a huge difference but I may be wrong so I will have to keep your thoughts in mind. Thanks.


----------



## Lordoftherings

romazicon said:


> Bob, my purpose for targeting the AVR500 was that its streamlined feature set suited my simpler needs better and I had no qualms diverting the money saved to other areas. I also wasn't sure a difference of 20 watts between the 2 units would make a huge difference but I may be wrong so I will have to keep your thoughts in mind. Thanks.


Hey, I totally understand.  ...Just add an additional subwoofer, that's all. :bigsmile:

* I believe, according to John, the FMJ AVR600 is a better receiver than the AVR500. Anyway, he knows best.


----------



## recruit

Obviously the AVR600 is the better receiver with more power and features but the new AVR500 is no slouch and for a lot less money, it should power most speakers quite comfortably but it does depend on what and how efficient they are...the only problem I see with the AVR500 is that it does not have any pre-outs which does not leave room for adding a poweramp, but from some feedback from dealerships who have them, they certainly seem to be giving very positive feedback.

The best advice would be to demo one yourself to know if it suites your needs...


----------



## Jungle Jack

Hello,
It has always seemed ironic that the receivers that would most benefit from an outboard amplifier are the ones without preouts. Obviously, the Arcam is an amazing AVR that very few would want for more power, but it seems flagships always have preouts and lower level models do not.

I am surprised given the price of the Arcam that preamp outputs have been omitted. I am still excited about its release and think it is going to be a wonderful solution for those who did not wish to spend the amount to get the AVR600.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## recruit

Absolutely JJ, it has the same sonic signature of the AVR600 which really is an impressive receiver and I loved it, best I have heard in a long time


----------



## Lordoftherings

Yep, no preouts (AVR500), it is sad indeed.
But like I said before, just add another subwoofer (using a Y adaptor if only one sub preout is avail) in your system to compensate. :bigsmile:

* Anyway, who needs preouts really now, in low to mid receivers, when just adding more subs will generally do the trick just fine...

...Just a smart thought...


----------



## recruit

I would expect the AVR500 to be sufficient for most people and will not require the pre outs, but I did try the AVR600 with the Rotel 1575 and prefered the extra power that it gave...


----------



## Bob_99

John,

Unfortunately my upgrading the amp was put on hold for a number of reasons but I'm back on track. I was ready to get the Rotel which I listened to at a dealer but came across the Wyred4Sound on the web so I decided to look into that. If you don't mind, I have a couple of questions.

Do you get any 'popping' sound from the amp when turning it on from standby? I read where the ICE modules tend to do that but I wonder if it's an issue of not having a 'soft' start.

Also, did you find the sonic quality change as you put hours on the amp? The forum for W4S really seem to think there's a need for a break-in period but I'm kind of skeptical about that. It could be it takes them time to get acclimated to the sound :dontknow:. While I don't want to open that can of worms, I was curious to know your thoughts since you have the Rotel.

Thank you.

Bob


----------



## recruit

Bob_99 said:


> John,
> 
> Unfortunately my upgrading the amp was put on hold for a number of reasons but I'm back on track. I was ready to get the Rotel which I listened to at a dealer but came across the Wyred4Sound on the web so I decided to look into that. If you don't mind, I have a couple of questions.
> 
> Do you get any 'popping' sound from the amp when turning it on from standby? I read where the ICE modules tend to do that but I wonder if it's an issue of not having a 'soft' start.
> 
> Also, did you find the sonic quality change as you put hours on the amp? The forum for W4S really seem to think there's a need for a break-in period but I'm kind of skeptical about that. It could be it takes them time to get acclimated to the sound :dontknow:. While I don't want to open that can of worms, I was curious to know your thoughts since you have the Rotel.
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> Bob


Hi Bob, time does move fly by since we last discussed the Rotel but I will answer your questions.

I have never experienced any popping sound from the Rotel, it has always been completely silent and I always have it standby and switched on by my Arcams Z1 trigger.

The amp as I stated in my review is very neutral sounding and does not add anything or take away anything from my experience with it, the biggest SQ changes was going from the Onkyo AVR which I used as an pre amp and then on to the Arcam AV888, If I am honest I did not notice a run in period or any changes to the sound of the amp, just that it has plenty of grunt when needed, I don't feel that class D amps suffer from this where as class A/B may well run in over time.


----------



## Bob_99

Thank you, John. I appreciate you taking the time to answer my questions.

Bob


----------



## hugoalvim

Hi, nice review. I have a RMB 1565. The difference is only the power outup? Thank you.


----------



## class a

I owned varios Rotel amps for years and always got great results. The list includes my first the 956 a six channel amp that could be bridged to a 3 channel amp, I later added a 2 channel 980 to go with the 956. I then moved to the 985 and finally the 991-993 2 & 3 channel combo. Liked them all. But I always felt that pure claas a amps sounded the best and when the Threshold T-50's and the Forte's became available I jumped at the chance. Yeah they run hot and they suck up electricity like a vacuum but they give off the sweetest sound. That said Rotels are in my book are a 5 star pick great sound and built to last.:sn::sn:


----------



## oakboy37

Hey, i managed to pick one of these up for a v.v good price the weekend!

My hunt now turns to speakers, three makes i have in mind, PMC,ATC& PROAC.

The proac are at the top of my price range and even then i prolly can only afford response d18 what centre is the proac?
Atc i have found some scm35's again no centre and pmc fb1+ with a tb2 centre,

Any views,

Phil


----------

